# Tilt Bed Lift Supports?



## bjnkm (Sep 24, 2009)

I'd like to know what others have used for Gas Struts, (Lift supports), and how they are mounted. I already have the bed tilting. (I posted an easy way to do this. Just search "Tilt Bed"). I have searched for info and everything I find is incomplete. What I need is source location, price and part number. Compressed length and extended length. How easily it lifts would be nice too. I have a 1997 S10 EV. A GM built Electric, not a conversion.
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Check out what Wayne did.... at http://www.waynesev.com/ he doesn't have part numbers in there, but you could ask him details.
Also, Google "Gas Spring"...

Regards,
Gary


----------



## bjnkm (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks Gary, I saw that post before and forgot about it. I sent an email to one of the links for info.
Thanks again,
Kevin


----------



## SimonRafferty (Apr 13, 2009)

What about using electric linear actuators? I've used ones intended for moving satellite dishes for all kinds of things including an electric engine hoist and adjustable height suspension on a Suzuki.

They are available with loadings up to about 6000Lbs and strokes from 6" to 6'. Although they are not that speedy, they are very sturdy - enough for car suspension! The last ones I bought move at about 1/4" per second. Best of all they are very cheap. Most are 24v but will run happily from 12 to 48v.

Si


----------



## bjnkm (Sep 24, 2009)

SimonRafferty said:


> What about using electric linear actuators? I've used ones intended for moving satellite dishes for all kinds of things including an electric engine hoist and adjustable height suspension on a Suzuki.
> 
> They are available with loadings up to about 6000Lbs and strokes from 6" to 6'. Although they are not that speedy, they are very sturdy - enough for car suspension! The last ones I bought move at about 1/4" per second. Best of all they are very cheap. Most are 24v but will run happily from 12 to 48v.
> 
> Si


 Thanks, I did consider those but I won't be using the tilt bed for anything other than battery maintenance. And weight is always an issue. I did follow a few links and have found these http://autopartsbylou.com/lift-supports-product.php?item=60106-10 
They are exactly what I'm looking for.
Thanks again,
Kevin


----------



## Carroll_1 (Dec 18, 2007)

bjnkm said:


> Thanks, I did consider those but I won't be using the tilt bed for anything other than battery maintenance. And weight is always an issue. I did follow a few links and have found these http://autopartsbylou.com/lift-supports-product.php?item=60106-10
> They are exactly what I'm looking for.
> Thanks again,
> Kevin


Hi Kevin,

The gas lifts in your link are spec'd very close to the lifts we use in our S-10 kits and the price looks good. But, we use (2) - 200 lb capacity lifts. I'm not saying the 100 lb units won't do the job, I've never used that capacity so I don't have actual experience with them. But I do know the 200 lb capacity units will raise the bed with one hand after the initial 8 inches, and will easily support the bed in the up position if they are mounted with the correct geometry. Here's a link to my blog. http://www.ev-solutions.net/wp/?cat=3&paged=2 There's a photo of the gas lifts towards the bottom of the page. Hope this helps.

Craig


----------



## bjnkm (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks Craig,
I think the 2 100lb struts will be OK for me. I'm tilting my bed a little further then it appears yours goes. It's almost past center of balance, so it takes very little force to hold it in the upright position. I wanted to get the body work high enough so there's little chance of hitting my head on that pointed part of the fender opening. 
I found an easy way to make the bed tilt. Put simply, I used a 20" piece of 1.5" box tubing, (20" catches 2 of the bed cross supports), against the frame, welded it on top of the bumper bracket, than bolted that box tubing to the bed. (In hindsight, I should have welded the box tubing to the bed and bolted the bumper brackets to the box tubing). I removed 2 of the 3 bumper bracket to frame bolts, leaving the rear bolt in. This is now the hinge point. Than removed all of the bed to frame bolts. Now the bumper and bed are connected and move as one piece.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Carroll_1 (Dec 18, 2007)

I totally agree about getting it opened up higher. I'm 6'7" and I must have lost at least two pounds of skull meat on that fender opening while checking batteries over the past few years.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

SimonRafferty said:


> What about using electric linear actuators? I've used ones intended for moving satellite dishes for all kinds of things including an electric engine hoist and adjustable height suspension on a Suzuki.
> 
> They are available with loadings up to about 6000Lbs and strokes from 6" to 6'. Although they are not that speedy, they are very sturdy - enough for car suspension! The last ones I bought move at about 1/4" per second. Best of all they are very cheap. Most are 24v but will run happily from 12 to 48v.
> 
> Si


Yes, I was going to use gas springs ...but I also decided to go with an electric cylinder. Mine has an 8" stroke and takes 160 volts dc. should be just right. will have to make up some scissor linkage is all....


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

bjnkm said:


> Thanks Craig,
> I think the 2 100lb struts will be OK for me. I'm tilting my bed a little further then it appears yours goes. It's almost past center of balance, so it takes very little force to hold it in the upright position. I wanted to get the body work high enough so there's little chance of hitting my head on that pointed part of the fender opening.
> I found an easy way to make the bed tilt. Put simply, I used a 20" piece of 1.5" box tubing, (20" catches 2 of the bed cross supports), against the frame, welded it on top of the bumper bracket, than bolted that box tubing to the bed. (In hindsight, I should have welded the box tubing to the bed and bolted the bumper brackets to the box tubing). I removed 2 of the 3 bumper bracket to frame bolts, leaving the rear bolt in. This is now the hinge point. Than removed all of the bed to frame bolts. Now the bumper and bed are connected and move as one piece.
> 
> ...


Hey Kevin, could you post some pics of how you did your box tilt and hing stuff??

Gary


----------



## bjnkm (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi Gary,
I'm new to this site and have to figure out posting pictures, but sure, I'll try. I also wanted to get the gas struts mounted to be sure all of this works.
Kevin


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

SimonRafferty said:


> What about using electric linear actuators? I've used ones intended for moving satellite dishes for all kinds of things including an electric engine hoist and adjustable height suspension on a Suzuki.
> 
> They are available with loadings up to about 6000Lbs and strokes from 6" to 6'. Although they are not that speedy, they are very sturdy - enough for car suspension! The last ones I bought move at about 1/4" per second. Best of all they are very cheap. Most are 24v but will run happily from 12 to 48v.
> 
> Si


Yes, this is what I plan to do. I was originally thinking of the gas springs... but I came to the same conclusion. I already bought an electric cylinder. The one I bought runs from 160VDC (perfect  ) and has an 8" stroke. Once I get it, I'll have to figure out how to fit it in between all my battery boxes already mounted under there and come up with some mechanical advantage (scissor arrangement) to convert the stroke. I should have done a little actual engineering on this before buying the cylinder, but I couldn't pass up the price.... lol It looks like this; http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280402411353&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123 (hope that works... ???) yes,..scroll down after loading page....


----------



## bjnkm (Sep 24, 2009)

I wasn't successful at posting pictures here. Not sure how. If anyone would like to see how it worked out, email me at [email protected] or [email protected] 
This worked real nice for me. The 2 100lb lifts support the bed very easily. I have to put a limiting strap on to keep the bed from going up too far. It would probably break the ball mounts off if you just let it go. By the way. If you order gas struts from that above link, you need to tell them you also need the ball mounts. They are not included and cost $3.50 each.


----------



## Brady (Dec 10, 2009)

hey guys i go to topsail high school and we are converting a 01 ford ranger and i was seeing if some one could help me with our bed tilt what are some good ideas? thanks


----------



## bjnkm (Sep 24, 2009)

Brady said:


> hey guys i go to topsail high school and we are converting a 01 ford ranger and i was seeing if some one could help me with our bed tilt what are some good ideas? thanks


 email me at the nemours address and I'll send pictures of what I did on my S10. Kevin


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Brady said:


> hey guys i go to topsail high school and we are converting a 01 ford ranger and i was seeing if some one could help me with our bed tilt what are some good ideas? thanks


Hey Brady,

My truck is a Mazda B4000...same thing as a Ranger. What specifically are you looking for? Like, how to hing?

Gary


----------



## Brady (Dec 10, 2009)

no i am looking to use Linear Actuator on my truck and was wrondering what kind i should use? and where i could get them at or is that a good idea or what eles could i ues instead of Linear Actuator.


----------



## wsv3424 (Apr 3, 2011)

seems the link is bad . where are you located on line ? would like to get your lifts @ 200lbs. thanx


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

wsv3424 said:


> seems the link is bad . where are you located on line ? would like to get your lifts @ 200lbs. thanx


Here is the place to buy gas lifts

http://www.autopartsbylou.com/lift-supports-products.php?ext=36&type=uni&x=14&y=8

Here is the link for the 10mm ball studs.
http://www.autopartsbylou.com/lift-supports-acc-products.php?cat=ACC&sub=10HW


I had got the 90lbs, works really good, but would do the 100 or 120
lbs lifts would be better.

I have pics on how i did my lift bed and gas strut attachment..
http://www.ivanbennett.com/ Sonoma Electric


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

Brady said:


> no i am looking to use Linear Actuator on my truck and was wrondering what kind i should use? and where i could get them at or is that a good idea or what eles could i ues instead of Linear Actuator.


Looking for linear actuators?
http://www.surpluscenter.com/sort.asp?catname=misc&byKeyword=yes&search=linear


Electric Sonoma
http://www.ivanbennett.com/


----------

